# [UPDGRADE] A l aide j'ai cassé ma Gentoo ....!!

## zoltix

Bonjour, 

j’ai fait la mise a jour de ma gentoo ,  et je pense avoir fait une grosse bêtise,  j’ai fait un etc-update  et j’ai perdu le  contrôle de mes doigt  et j’ai sans doute modifié une config qui ne fallait pas….

Et puis lors du redémarrage,  le Kernel fonctionne  bien et dès qu'il commence a faire les config(Quand il dit OK) et badaboumm  plein de messages pour me dire que ça plante…

Les messages de mémoire....

```

Gentoo Linux .............

Copyright 1999-2005

Seting Hostname 

Could not create needed directory :/ var/lib/init.d/softscripts

.....

...

```

Lorsque je démarre avec le live cd et que je 

```

swapon /dev/hda2

 mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

 mount  /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t  proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge –sync

```

Ca marche bien pas d’erreur et même je peux faire un  «  emerge –update …» et mes autres appli fonctionne bien.

Je pensais que c’était fstab,  mais il me semble bon…..

Pourriez vous m’aider  a résoudre cette impasse?....

Merci ....Last edited by zoltix on Tue Jan 08, 2008 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lesourbe

poste donc ce qu'il y a dans les logs... là comme ça, j'vois pas bien comment on peut aider.

t'as pas oublié une des étapes de mise à jour (on fait encore revdep -rebuild ?) ?

----------

## zoltix

Je cherche un log, mais je n'en trouve pas un qui log durant le boot.   Pouvez-vous me dire ou je peux trouver ce log...

Pour la procédure de mise a jour 

```

emerge --update --deep --world --newuse

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild 

```

C'est au démarrage de mon système, j'ai des tas de messages d'erreurs qui commencent par :

could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/softscripts'

could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/snapshots'

could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/options'

could not create needed directory '/var/lib/init.d/started'

cannot remove '/var/lib/init.d/depcache' Read-only file system

...

----------

## zoltix

si jamais j'ai cassé un script, comment je peux faire pour les réinitialiser comme a l'installation.....

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Dans ton fstab, tu montes pas le /var ou le /var/lib en read only ??

----------

## zoltix

J'ai un petit peu avancé,  maintenant quand je boot ca va un peu plus loin j'ai juste fait etc-update.  qlq fichiers dans init.d on été modifié, 

Lorsque je boot 

```

.....

....

entoo Linux .............

Copyright 1999-2005

.......OK 

......OK

*Configuring kernel paramter OK

*Skipping /var and /tmp initization(R0  Root?)

rm cannot remove directory /var/lib/init..d/coldplugged read-only file system.....

```

Voici mon fstab 

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy           auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

```

----------

## d2_racing

Moi j'ai toujours ajouté cette ligne aussi quand je me chroot.

```

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

----------

## zoltix

Comment je peux faire pour réinstaller les fichiers de config de base de la gentoo 2007.0 sans devoir recompiler le tout  car prend vraiment beaucoup de temps sur P3 866 Mhz.....

Ou suis je obliger de passer par un formatage.......

----------

## montesq

je vais peut-être dire une connerie mais tu aurais pas fait une update du baselayout dans ta dernière update (regarde éventuellement ton fichier /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log) ??

Si c'est le cas, tu peux essayer de le downgrader en chroot. 

En tout cas de mon côté j'ai pas de /var/lib/init.d/... !?

Sinon au lieu d'utiliser etc-update qui est souvent la cause de déconvenue après une update, je te recommande d'utiliser à la place dispatch-conf

----------

## zoltix

effectivement il y'a eu emerge de baselayout.......Mais comment fais-tu pour downgrader, "un truc du style emerge =sys-apps/baselayoutxxx?"

Mais je cherche toujours 

J'ai déjà essayé de recompiler le noyau, pas d'effet

mais comment faire pour reprendre les configs de base lors de l'installation 2007.0, suis je obligé de tous réinstaller.......?

Comment s'effectue le démarrage quels scripts sont lancés avec le chargement du noyau? pourquoi et dans quel ordre?

merci de vos réponsesLast edited by zoltix on Tue Jan 08, 2008 11:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## montesq

Regarde la nouvelle version que tu as installé (par exemple avec emerge -s baselayout).

Pour la downgrader, il suffit de masquer cette version grâce au fichier /etc/portage/package.mask:

 *Quote:*   

> #echo "=sys-apps/baselayout-xxxxx" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

 

où xxxx est la version que tu utilises actuellement.

Dans ce cas, tu fais un emerge -uDa world et il devrais te proposer de downgrader le package baselayout.

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> Comment s'effectue le démarrage qu'elle script sont lancés avec le chargement du noyau? pourquoi et dans quel ordre?
> 
> merci de vos réponses

 

Après le chargement du noyau, gentoo lance les démons (les fameux [OK] lors du boot ). Ces scripts se trouvent dans le répertoire /etc/init.d/ . Ceux qui correspondent à la config de base sont fournis dans ce package baselayout. C'est pourquoi lorsque tu fais une update de l'ebuild il est important de tout de suite mettre à jour tes fichiers de conf grâce à etc-update ou mieux dispatch-conf ; car si tes scripts ne sont pas à jour avec ta version de baselayout tu ne pourras certainement pas booter => comme maintenant!!

----------

